
We Have to Fix the News. But How? - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/we-have-to-fix-the-news-527eb2401f3a#.p8z5sc3q6
======
hubert123
The news articles are written by people who are increasingly detached from
reality, more and more biased and more and more paid and monitored by the
government. There is no easy fix to this, obviously the education has to be
increased but more realistically you simply have to start following
alternative media and stop relying so much on your single source(s) of truth
that you implictly trust. If there is an international event regarding Russia,
read both rt, cnn, drudgereport and follow and participate in discussions
about it on your favorite forums. When there is a refugee crisis you can
nowadays get livestreams, you dont need to read an article much later which
will distort the truth for you. I remember reading about how the evil
hungarian police were mistreating the refugees and then when watching the
recorded livestream and reading up on some fringe websites, I saw with my own
eyes how these refugees ran down barricades and threw rocks at police. There
simply is no substitute to this and frankly there never was, we are fortunate
to live in a time where you _can_ do all this yourself. You used to have no
other choice than to trust your newspaper when it told you about events
overseas.

